# Umbau Nr.1



## graubart48 (5. Nov. 2005)

So nun bin ich dann doch mal angefangen zu Planen.
@Thorsten    ich habe meine Genehmigung. Du?
,
Geplant ist folgendes.
1. Anbau eines Filterteichs von ca 10m².
2. Bau eines Filters mit ca. 3000l
als erstes mal eine Grobplanung wo in etwa der Filter stehen kann.
dann die Fläche wo der Pflanzenfiltergebaut werden soll.

Die Fläche für die 3 1000l Container steht ziemlich fest da das Grundstück zur Straße hin ca. 35 cm Gefälle hat.
Beim Erweitern um den Pflanzenfilter gibt es bestimt noch einige Möglichkeiten. Wo setze ich blos die verdammte Brücke hin?
Außerdem soll der kleine Wasserfall auch bleiben. Hat einer ne gute Idee?
Und nun auch gleich die erste Frage. Wie tief muß der Pflanzenfilter sein? Ich hatte so an 80cm gedacht. 
Die Verbindung der Teiche über einen kleinen Bachlauf? Oder doch lieber unterirdisch durch ein HT-Rohr (100mm). Dieses im Pflanzfilter ca 20cm uner der Wasseroberfläche anflanschen und im Teich bei ca. 50cm ankommen lassen.
So das ist nun der erste Teil der Planung. Mal schaun ob jemand eine bessere Idee hat.
Der Plan des Filters folgt.  Muß ihn nur noch eben Zeichnen.

schönes Wochenende
Erwin


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

ich habe mal gezeichnet, was mir als erstes in den Sinn kam.
Anscheinend geht es über die Dir genehmigte Größenordnung hinaus 
Aber als Ideengeber, wie Du die Brücke einbeziehen könntest ist es vielleicht trotzdem brauchbar!?

M.M.n. sollten Brücken nicht einfach nur in den Garten gesetzt werden, ohne dass sie einen Zweck erfüllen...
Sie verbinden z.B. zwei Ufer und verkürzen damit einen Umweg oder führen in eine "andere" Welt (Freizeit/Ruhe). 
Deshalb auch die Planung so, dass Ihr über den Pflanzenfilter gehen könnt.. zum Filter und in den hinteren Bereich des Gartens.
Ich habe mal 2 "Varianten" mit unters. Blautönen dargestellt. Ich hoffe man erkennt es einigermaßen.
Eine niedrige Staustufe rechts neben der Brücke ist jedes Mal dabei, damit Ihr auch dort etwas zu hören habt. Ein sachtes Plätschern reicht ja schon.
(Evtl. kann man das auch näher an die Terrasse rücken, um es auch aus dem Liegestuhl zu sehen/hören ;-) )

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du da einen Schwerkraftfilter planst 
Da der Pflanzenfilter sicherlich dem Biofilter nachgeschaltet ist, wäre es ratsam die Durchflußmenge regulierbar zu machen. 
In der warmen Jahreszeit (Pflanzenwachstum) mehr Wasser und im Winter weniger bis garnichts... 
Nicht dass Du einen Schwerkraftfilter baust, damit das Wasser im Winter nicht zu sehr auskühlt, selbiges dann aber über den langen Weg im Pflanzenfilter trotzdem entsprechend kühler wird.
Sollte der PF 80cm tief werden, brauchst Du auf jeden Fall keine Angst um dort überwinternde __ Frösche zu haben.
Mit welchen Pflanzen wolltest Du den PF eigentlich bestücken?

Soweit erstmal meine Gedanken/Fragen zu Deiner Planung.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Nov. 2005)

Hi Erwin,

na klar habe ich eine Genehmigung... schon laaaange. 

Nur darf das wie immer nichts kosten, aber was die Frau nicht weiß macht sie nicht heiß :twisted: 
Da Astrid diesen Thread nicht lesen wird (Technikmuffel) bin ich guter Dinge.

Ich warte jetzt mal auf deine Filterzeichnung,dann schaun wir weiter


----------



## graubart48 (5. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Anett,
mit der Brücke hatte ich auch schon so in etwa geplant. Allerdings können wir den Teich nicht noch weiter in den Garten ziehen da wir dann keine Schiebkarre :d sondern ein Lastkanu brauchen. Ich muß mir das ganze noch mal draußen direkt auf dem Rasen aufzeichnen. Der eine von deinen Vorschlagen ist von Doris auch gleich angenommen worden.



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du da einen Schwerkraftfilter planst Question


Das wird wohl auch so ein mischmasch werden. Habe noch nicht so richtig eine Idee wie das, was ich vorhabe klappen kann. Mal schaun wenn ich mit der Filterplanung fertig bin.


> Mit welchen Pflanzen wolltest Du den PF eigentlich bestücken?


mal sehen was wir im Frühjahr dann alles so finden können.

@thorsten
:d ich versuche gerade da etwas hinzuzaubern. Hab nur noch ein paar Probleme die Leitungen alle unterzubringen.

schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## graubart48 (5. Nov. 2005)

habs vergessen anzuhängen (trottel ich )


----------



## Thorsten (6. Nov. 2005)

Hi Erwin,

so im groben sieht das ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus.

Allerdings.... 

1. würde ich eine 100 er Verrohrung empfehlen nicht DIN 75!
2. Die Zeolithkamer würde ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Würde dir als "Biokammer" lieber kaldness oder Aquarock empfehlen.
Zeolith ist nicht unbegerenzt verwendbar! Man kann es zwar regenerieren aber das unter erheblichen Aufwand....

Wie groß sind die Dimensionen des Filters ? (Menge an Filtermaterial)
Kannst Du bitte mal ein paar Angaben dazu machen !


----------



## sanke10 (6. Nov. 2005)

*Umbau*

Hallo Erwin!

Die Zeichnung ist sehr gut, nur mindest 100 Rohr ,aber besser wäre 150.
Und das mit dem Zeolith würde ich auch nicht machen ,nehme doch Kaldnes und ordentlich Durchlüften, habe da beste Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
                  Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (6. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Lenhart,

es gibt ja die wildesten Spekulationen im Bezug auf Kaldnes (die Menge!)

Wieviel Liter Kaldnes hast Du im Filter verwendet?

Benutzt Du das "Original" Kaldnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder ein _Nachbau_ wie Bio Blocks zb.


----------



## graubart48 (6. Nov. 2005)

Hallo allen,
@lenhart, @thorsten
mit dem benutzen von Kaldnes lass ich mich schnell überzeugen. Na dann muß ich mal schaun wo ich das denn jetzt wieder günstig bekommen kann.
Das Rohr in 100mm zu nehmen dürft auch kein Problem sein. Trotzdem die Containerabläufe in 50mm?
@Lenhart
wenn die eine Filterkammer 1200mm*80mm Fläche hat da hab ich dann so ca auf 15*15cm ein Filterrohr gerechnet. kann man auch auf 10*10cm ein rohr nehmen? dannwären es 96Rohre.
aber ich will mal sehen ob ich gleich noch die andre Skize fertigbekomme dann kann man sich darunter etwas mehr vorstellen.

schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## graubart48 (6. Nov. 2005)

Hallo allen.
oh man ich hoffe mal das das mit dem basteln besser klappt als das mit dem Zeichnen. Aber damit man sich wenigstens so in etwa vorstellen kann was es werden soll (könnte) stell ich mal noch eine weitere Skize rein. Wer da nichts mit anfangen kann, ist nicht so schlimm. Ich muß auch immer überlegen.
Na und dann ist es wie immer, man hat vieles überlegt schaut auf die Materialliste. Das Angebot des Lieferanten.  
Und fängt noch mal von vorne an.

einen schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

meine Frage nach der Art der Pflanzen hatte einen Grund.
Bevor Du das Loch für den Pflanzenfilter gräbst, solltest Du in etwa festlegen, welche Pflanzen da rein sollen... woher willst Du sonst wissen, wie tief die sitzen wollen 
Ich würde Starkzehrer wie Wasserschwertlilie, __ Rohrkolben usw. empfehlen.
Unterwasserpflanzen machen relativ wenig Sinn, da sie nach einem Biofilter kaum Ammonium in Wasser finden werden.
Starkzehrer neigen zum Teil zu einem hohen Ausbreitungsdrang, aber in Deinen 10m² sind sie ja einigermaßen unter Kontrolle.
Bei einigen sehr invasiven Arten könntest Du auch über entsprechend stabile und einzeln herausnehmbare Pflanzgefäße nachdenken.


----------



## sanke10 (8. Nov. 2005)

*Umbau*

Hallo Erwin !

Und schon wieder eine Super Zeichnung , nur ich würde den Boden jeder Kammer konisch machen damit der Schmutz sich besser absetzen kann.
und  5 Abläufe .  50 Rohre reichen , nur bei größen Rohren ist die Saugwirkung größer um den Schmutz abzulassen. Und die einzelnen Filterkammer würde ich mittels Zudschieber trennen.

Thorsten !
Ich habe 250 Ltr. Kaldnes in der Filterkammer  und ca. 700 Ltr Wasser ,die Kammer ist gleichzeitig die Pumpenkammer daher abgeteilt .
Gesammt Wasserinhalt  ca. 950 Ltr.  Und mit 4 Sprudelsteinen Belüftet um ordentlich Wasserbewegung zuerzeugen.  Ich habe Orignal Kaldnes
und auch die günstigere Ausführung bei Ebay gekauft ,ist vom Orinal nicht zu unterscheiden.

                 Gruß Lenhart


----------



## graubart48 (17. Nov. 2005)

Hallo 
@Lenhart,
Zugschieber hab ich eingeplant. ( 50mm) *lach* nur wie schon gesagt: Ich hoffe das orginal wird besser als die Zeichnung.
@annett
ich denke im Pflanzteich werde ich einiges an __ Lilien und eventuell __ Zwergrohrkolben einbringen. Dann hab ich da noch von Th so schöne  Papageienfedern bekommen. Na und an sonsten einfach noch einige sorten an Uferpflanzen damit es auch nach einem Teich aussieht.

schönen Gruß und bis denne
Erwin


----------



## graubart48 (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

So nun ist doch auch bei uns schon mal der Anfang gemacht. Loch haben wir angefangen zu buddeln. Container sind die Flansche schon angeschraubt. Jetzt kommen nur noch die letzten Kleinigkeiten.   eben Betonsohle gießen.  Mauer fertigstellen. Dach drauf. Filtermaterial rein.   und schon funktioniert es. Oder war da noch was, hab ich vieleicht was vergessen? Bestimmt.   Doris wird es mir erzählen. Naja jedenfalls geht es nun langsam weiter. Mal n bischen was zum Anschauen.


----------



## Doris (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hi 

Klar fehlt noch was.... wir müssen ja noch mal graben, DRAINAGEROHRE!!! Denn das, was sich so an "Modderzeug"  in den Filtern sammelt, muss ja auch irgendwann mal abgelassen werden.
D.h. Nochmals den Spaten und die Schüppe schwingen 
Ich mag die Dinger bald nicht mehr sehen  

Aber dafür haben wir es ja bald schön


----------



## Maurizio (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo graubart48!

Ich würde das __ Hel-X 14 http://www.sprickshop.de/d_2281_Helix_HX_14_KLL_weiss_100_Liter1742.php nehmen da es eine viel größere Oberfläche hat als das K1. Und den Schmutzablass würde ich in 110er machen, damit der Sog groß genug ist.
*
MFG*


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Erwin,

schaut doch schon gut aus.... 



@Maurix
 110er Schmutzablass  ... bischel sehr heftig!


----------



## alfsee (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Erwin!!
Habe mir deine Filterpläne in Natura angeschaut. Die Behälter wirken auf mich ein wenig klotzig. Ich habe in den letzten 4 Wochen auch meinen Teich auf 22000 Liter umgebaut und mit einem neuem __ Filtersystem Marke Eigenbau versehen. Ich habe im Winter am Filtersystem gebastelt und dass mit Erfolg.
Die Anlage nach den ersten 4 Wochen wie geschmiert.

Filteranlage: 3 Kammer Reihenfilter mit vorgeschaltetem Pumpenschacht, 1. 2 Bodenabläufe speisen den Pumpenschacht, 2. 36Watt UV-C, 3. selbstgebauter Siebfilter, 4. Schaumstoffmatten, 5. Biofilter mit Kaltnes gefüllt. 
Wenn du Interesse hast dann melde dich doch 

Norbert


----------



## graubart48 (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Norbert,
deine Filter Marke Eigenbau sehen gut aus.   da muß ich wohl unbedingt mal vorbeischauen und mir das in Natura anschauen. Wenn du dann Zeit hast kannst mir ja deine Tel.-Nr. per PN schicken. Wir sollten dann einen Termin ausmachen. Dein Teich sieht auf den Fotos garnicht aus wie gerade erst erweitert. Schaut eigendlich so aus als wenn es schon immer so gewesen ist. 
  bei mir die Behälter sehen nicht nur klobig aus, sie sind es.


----------



## graubart48 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

  Das Loch muß noch tiefer  Die Sohle wird gegossen

  Die Conjtainer werden provisorisch angeschlossen  Es funktioniert!!!!

  oh mann wieder eine Baustelle
  die Filterbürsten kommen rein

  Passt

  und so sah es dann wieder fast 3Wochen lang aus

  Die Sonnenterasse für Cassie ( von Doris geplant und gebaut damit sie doch noch eine Brücke bekommt. )

  nun wird es was

  und der Kater liegt schon jetzt im neuen Pflanzenfilter
Die Fortsetzung folgt.  nun muß erst wieder gemauert werden und schnell ein Dach drauf damit es wieder weitergehen kann.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hi Erwin,

das sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus und das bei dem Wetter

Hast Du bis jetzt klasse hinbekommen.....


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Ja Tach Erwin,

da kann ich mich Thorsten nur anschließen: Sieht ja sauber aus.

Wenn ich mir dein erstes Bild so anschaue, dann fällt mir ein: Sag bescheid, wenn du nach ein etwas dickeres Jäckchen bei dem Wetter brauchst. 
Ich hab noch vom russischen Winter einen "Michelinmännchenanzug" im Keller hängen.    



























Für alle die jetzt wieder loslegen wollen, das das Foto doch wohl noch vom Frühlingsanfang ist: Ich habs bemerkt.


----------



## Doris (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Allerseits

Erwin hat mich gebeten, seinen Bericht fortzuführen.

Nachdem Erwin mit dem Mauern gut vorankam  konnten wir Erde an die gemauerten Wände verteilen und sofort eine Natursteinmauer errichten.    
Hier sieht man den Eingang  und wieder Natursteinmauer die zum Garten hin ausläuft.
Auf diesem Bild seht ihr schon einen Teil von unserem geplanten Pflanzenzteich.


----------



## Doris (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Weiter gehts

Nachdem wir unseren Pflanzenfilterteich fast fertig gegraben haben, müssen nun die Wurzeln entfernt, und noch die eine oder andere Unebenheit beseitigt werden. .
Ausserdem haben wir das Beet am Haus vergrössert,   damit wir unseren "Rosenbogen" genau zwischen Pflanzenfilter und Beet platzieren können. .

Als nächstes stand das Reinigen  und Kleben von einem Teil der Folie an. In diesem Bereich soll das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter in den Teich zurück laufen.  

In der Zwischenzeit bin ich nach NATURAGART gefahren, um die bestellte Folie und die Ufermatte abzuholen. Als ich wieder zu Hause war, hatte Erwin das Zwischenstück schon angeklebt und Wasser einlaufen lassen.  

Die andere Folie liegt schon teilweise geklebt zum Einlegen parat. Heute Nachmittag wird es dann weiter gehen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt. Die neu gekauften Pflänzchen stehen schon desinfiziert im grossen Teich parat und warten darauf, an Ort und Stelle eingesezt zu werden. 

@ Thorsten
Ich hoffe, du akzeptierst diese Arbeit als Entschuldigung, warum wir dir zu spät zum Geburtstag gratuliert haben?


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Erwin,

eine Frage, da ich ebenfalls daran denke, mir im nächsten Frühjahr ein "Filterhäuschen" anzulegen. Die Art, in der Ihr es gebaut habt, finde ich sehr ansprechend. Mich würde nur interessieren, ob Ihr die Mauer nach außen hin abgedichtet habt, damit keine Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann. Ist das nicht erforderlich, damit das Ganze dauerhafter ist?

noch eine Frage, die mir einfällt: Wie werdet Ihr das Dach gestalten?


----------



## Dr.J (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

 Arbeit Ihr Zwei

Gefällt mir total gut, was Ihr da baut. Vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Gelegenheit, dass ich mir das vor Ort ansehe.


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

da fällt mir gerade noch eine Frage ein.... 

wie bekommt Ihr die Reinigung der Tanks hin? Ablass unten ist klar, aber wie bekommt Ihr den Schmutz aus den Behältern und dann noch aus dem Filterhäuschen?


----------



## Doris (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Harald

Die Reinigung geschieht bei uns (bislang) mittels einer Saugpumpe. Allerdings hole ich vorher die __ Moderlieschen, Kaulquappen oder sonstigen Lebewesen mit dem Kescher heraus. 

Geplant hatten wir erst eine etwas abgeschrägte Bedachung die wir begrünen  wollten. Leider wäre der Aufbau ziemlich hoch, so dass dieser Filterkasten schon eher wie ein halbhohes Gartenhäuschen ausgesehen hätte. Nun werden wir den hinteren Bereich mit einem festen Holzflachdach und den Rest zum Aufklappen anfertigen.  (ob nun mit Scharnier oder noch anders, steht bislang noch nicht fest).   

Die Mauer nach aussen haben wir nicht abgedichtet. Erwin hat sie "nur" gemauert. Es sind aber spezielle Klinker, die nicht Wasser saugen.

Weitere Bilder werden folgen. Ich werde dann versuchen, Einzelheiten von der Dachkonstruktion im Bild festzuhalten.

Sicherlich habe ich nicht alles gut erklärt, aber sollte an meiner Erklärung noch etwas fehlen, wird Erwin es wohl berichtigen.


----------



## Doris (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

@ Dr. J

Ja, das hoffen wir doch, dass ihr es mal schafft, hier vorbeizukommen. 

Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

hallo Doris,

besten Dank erst schon mal für die Infos


----------



## Dodi (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Doris und Erwin!

Na, das nimmt ja schon Formen an!  

Habt Ihr die Natursteine selbst "gesammelt" oder Euch liefern lassen? Ist ja 'ne ganze Menge... - Wir haben die ganzen Feldsteine, die wir am Teich und sonst im Garten haben, so nach und nach aus Schleswig-Holstein mit dem PKW nach HH gebracht.

Mit den Steinen habt Ihr das Filterhäuschen dann schön kaschiert und es passt sich wunderbar in die Garten- und Teichlandschaft ein. Sieht bestimmt schön aus, wenn alles fertig ist!


----------



## bonsai (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Moin Doris und Erwin,
alle Achtung.
Das ist richtig schön geworden, wird euch sicher viel Freude mache.
Muss ich mir irgendwann einmal live ansehen.
Aber wenn Erwin jetzt so einen tollen Filter gemauert hat und einen schön großen Pflanzenfilter, dann kann er ja nächstes Jahr den Teich vergrößern ;-).

Sind die Untermieter auf den Fischen noch vorhanden?

Liebe Grüße 
Norbert


----------



## Doris (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Dodi

Unsere Steine haben wir uns zu Beginn des Teichbaues liefern lassen. Ich glaube es waren 13 Tonnen. Aber die Steine die wir jetzt noch benötigen, z.B. als Gehweg, oder oben als Abgrenzung die werden wir uns "zusammentragen"  

Seit gestern sind die ersten Pflanzen in unserem Filterteich. Gefällt mir gut.
Bilder werden nachgeliefert.


----------



## Doris (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umbau Nr.1*

Hallo Norbert

Noch mehr Teich? Nein, ich glaube nun reicht es. Wir sind mittlerweile bei einer Rasenfläche angekommen  die wir, sollte unser Elektro-Rasenmäher sich verabschieden, mit einem Handmäher bewerkstelligen können 
Außerdem braucht unser  Kater auch noch etwas Platz zum herumlümmeln. Er schaut eh schon ganz skeptisch und muss erst mal alles abnehmen.
Den Filterkasten hat er schon abgenommen, nun muss die nächsten Tage noch der Pflanzenfilter drankommen.

Die Untermieter haben sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit verabschiedet. Fast so wie von jetzt auf Gleich  
Nur der Teilwasserwechsel.... Mann oh mann, was geht da ne Menge Wasser in den Teich  Aber die Pflanzen haben sich gefreut 

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du mal die Zeit findest vorbeizuschauen.


----------

